# سؤال لمهندسي التاكل



## correng (9 مارس 2009)

الى الاخوه المتخصصين في مجال التاكل

ما هو المعدن المناسب لعمل جسم مفاعل به حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف و درجه حراره 100 درجه سليزيوس

مع العلم طبعا ان حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف يسبب التاكل اكثر من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المركز


و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشخيبي (17 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله..

أخي بالنسبة لحمض الهيدروكلوريك.. هناك العديد من السبائك المقاومة له .. لكن أفضلها في درجة 100 سلسيوس هما سبائك ال Chlorimets و Hastelloys وهما سبائك نيكل بكمية كبيرة من المولبدينم..
وتحديدا... 
Chlorimet 2
و
Hastelloy B
تملكان خواص مقاومة للتآكل بحمض الهيدروكلوريك في مختلف التراكيز ومختلف درجات الحرارة حتى الغليان
أما سبيكة Hastelloy C فهي مقاومة لنفس الظروف ولكن لدرجات حرارة معتدلة نوعا ما وهي بالإضافة إلى ذلك مقاومة لعوامل الأكسدة بسبب محتواها العالي من الكروم..

تحياتي لك أخي*


----------



## سعد س (17 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات


----------

